# Lachsangelverbot: Boots-Angler-Club (BAC) bezieht Stellung



## Nuesse (4. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der DAFV (Deutscher Angelfischerverband) hatte auf die Extrem-Forderung des ICES voreilig angeboten, eine Ausfangbeschränkung von einem Lachs pro Tag pro Angler mittragen zu wollen.


Ja Moin


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, hat sich der DAFV in Punkto Baglimit 1 Lachs pro Tag der Meinung der dänischen und schwedischen Verbände angeschlossen.
Ob das nun ein voreiliges Angebot war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Mit dem BAC etc.  war das vermutlich nicht abgesprochen.

Das Thünen Institut schlägt m.W. vor, die Wildlachse komplett zu schonen und Entnahme auf Fische aus der Nachzucht zu beschränken.  Wird ja in Schweden bereits so gehandhabt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2021)

Das es evtl. mal wieder einzig und allein nur darum geht der Angelei den Garaus zu machen fällt niemandem auf?


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

dass sich ein totales Fangverbot nur auf die Angelei auswirken soll, ist mir tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass sich ein totales Fangverbot nur auf die Angelei auswirken soll, ist mir tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen.


nun gut, aber dass es da wohl nur rein ideologische Gründe gibt liegt doch auf der Hand


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass sich ein totales Fangverbot nur auf die Angelei auswirken soll, ist mir tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen.


Das ein Entnahmeverbot einem Fangverbot entsprechen soll, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Wenn es beim Baglimit von einem Lachs bleibt, ist der Eigenbedarf doch gedeckt. Wer regelmäßig mehr Lachse pro Tag fängt, kann ja selektiv entnehmen.
Oder geht's darum, die Benzinkosten für die Ausfahrten reinzuholen?


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2021)

Vollkommen fehlgeleitete Politik, was die gesamte Ostseefischerei angeht;
ob Lachs, Dorsch, Hering,...
Die deutsche Berufsfischerei lebt sowieso nur noch aufgrund von Subventionen
und jeder weiß, es geht eigentlich nur noch darum, den Preis für das komplette Aus hoch zu treiben.
Parallel wird immer mehr den Anglern und damit dem Angeltourismus,
von dem ganze Regionen leben, der Hals zugedreht
_(Angler kommen (auch) dann, wenn die Badegäste längst am Ofen sitzen)._
Dabei ist der wirtschaftliche Mehrwert eines durch einen Angler gefangenen Fisches
um ein vielfaches höher als wenn der gleiche Fisch durch einen Berufsfischer gefangen wird.
Von dem Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt ganz zu schweigen.
Und der DAFV mischt fleissig mit. 
Ob es daran liegt, dass er im Dachverband DFV brav kuscht?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Oktober 2021)

Für mich hat das, was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, nichts mit Angeln zu tun.
Das sind kleine, technisch hochgerüstete Fischerboote.
Die tun nichts für den Bestand.
Wofür muss jemand 365 Lachse im Jahr fangen können? 
Einer sollte doch reichen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Für mich hat das, was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, nichts mit Angeln zu tun.
> Das sind kleine, technisch hochgerüstete Fischerboote.


sorry, aber das ist reine Neiddiskussion.
Ich kann auch mit der hochgerüsteten Karpfenangelei nichts anfangen, anderen ist Fliegenfischen suspekt
Dennoch ist es eine von vielen Angelarten, genauso wie das Lachstrolling.
Am Ende sind alles nur Angler


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Oktober 2021)

Glaub mir. Es hat mit Angeln fast nichts zu tun.
Schau dir die Boote und deren technische Ausrüstung mal an. 
Dann änderst du deine Meinung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Oktober 2021)

Jeder Jeck is anners! 

Es ein Hobby- und jeder einzelne entscheidet für sich ganz alleine, wie passioniert oder mit was für einem materiellen /finanziellen Aufwand er dies betreibt... Fertig! 

So mancher würde sich vergleichbar ausrüsten, wenn er denn die Mittel dafür hätte, denn ein Großteil der technischen Einrichtungen ist genausogut als Sicherheitsplus zur sicheren Navigation zu sehen... 
Ein wenig Blingbling hier und da sei jedem zugestanden.... analog zu fetten Alus und Soundanlage bei den Autofreaks


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich war da noch nicht Angeln und hoffe somit das etwas neutral einordnen zu können. Den Bericht kenne ich auch noch von wo anders her, wo man behauptet, das diese Lachsangler der Ostsee, etwas für den Bestand tun.
1. Denke, dass sind größtenteils ganz andere Anger, die da etwas für den Bestand tun, da die Laichgewässer zumeist wohl etwas landeinwärts liegen. Bitte berichtigen falls das nicht stimmt. 
2. 1,5 Mio. Lachse hört sich für mich nicht viel an, für die ganze Ostsee und deren Zuflüsse? Wohin will man den Bestand bringen?
3. Die Entnahme der Lachse in Ostseezuflüssen von 30.000 Stk, kann ja D nicht betreffen, da komplett geschützt - oder? Wobei in D erheblicher Aufwand für die Lachswander- und Laichgewässer unternommen wurde / wird. Wenn das nicht alle Anrainer so handhaben, wo Bedarf ist, scheint mir da tatsächlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen zu werden. Also tun die einen Länder / Meeresangler / Meeresfischer nix, ausser im Meer von der Arbeit der anderen Abschöpfen.
4. Da die Rückkehrer an Lachsen, in deutschen Flüssen, was man hier so liest, auch noch lange nicht dort ist, wo man sie bräuchte, scheint mir da einiges widersprüchlich, in der o.a. Argumentation, sonst wäre ja die Angelei in unseren Flüssen bereits frei.

Ob nun nur die Länder mit Ihrem Gewässerzustand, die Fischer, oder die Angler mit welchem Anteil ins Gewicht fallen, oder welcher Beitrag von wem Sinn macht, darüber sollten sich schon die bemühen, die da den Gesamtüberblick über alle Länder / Gewässer haben. Was sie hoffentlich auch tun, um Fair und Gerecht zu sein.

Geht es dem Lachs gut, so geht es den Fischern und den Anglern gut die von ihm Profitieren, ob als Hobby oder Beruf - ist es nicht so?

Was nicht angehen kann, dass die einen das Geld hinein stecken und die anderen den Rahm abschöpfen.- Falls das so ist?

Geg, macht es Sinn, dass man erstmal limitiert, um den Branchen und dem Hobby nicht den Garaus zu machen und somit auch Zeit schindet, um die Entwicklungen abzuwarten.
Entsprechend ist natürlich in Ländern, wo großes Aufholpotential steckt in Renaturierung / Sauberkeit der Flüsse, und somit deren Abschöpfung im Meer, mehr als im eigenen Land nachwächst, entsprechend schneller Handlungsbedarf - bzw. eine entsprechende Quotenbremse einzuführen, um anderen Ländern nicht den Lohn ihrer Mühen zu nehmen.  Wie gut da Deutschland weg kommt, - weis ich nicht.  Man kann ja anderen Ländern auch ein Quote abkaufen, wenn da mehr nachwächst, was gefangen wird. 
Das soll lediglich eine Diskussionsgrundlage sein, da ich nicht über alles informiert bin, bzw. würde ich mich freuen, wenn Erkenntnisse hinzugefügt, oder richtig gestellt würden.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> 1. Denke, dass sind größtenteils ganz andere Anger, die da etwas für den Bestand tun, da die Laichgewässer zumeist wohl etwas landeinwärts liegen. Bitte berichtigen falls das nicht stimmt.


Die Angler, die sich um  Nachzucht, Besatz und Pflege der Laichgewässer kümmern, dürften wohl größtenteils andere sein, als die Kunden der kommerziellen Trollingboote.

Allerdings leistet der BAC m.W. schon auch einen gewissen finanziellen  Beitrag zu den Besatzprogrammen.

Der weitaus größte Teil der auf der Ostsee geschleppten Lachse dürfte m.M. aber wohl in dänischen oder schwedischen Gewässern geschlüpft sein. Und auch diese Verbände befürworten ja das Baglimit.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Es ein Hobby- und jeder einzelne entscheidet für sich ganz alleine, wie passioniert oder mit was für einem materiellen /finanziellen Aufwand er dies betreibt... Fertig!



Das sehe ich auch so.

Nur weil mir etwas nicht zusagt, muss ich das anderen nicht missgönnen.

Ich würde zwar nie auf Idee kommen, nach dem Anhieb eine Boje an der Rute zu befestigen, sie dann über Bord zu werfen um in Ruhe die anderen Schleppzüge einzuholen und zum Schluss die Rute mit dem Fisch wieder aufzusammeln, aber warum nicht.

Zur Sinnhaftigkeit der geplanten Maßnahmen gibt von verschiedener Seite unterschiedliche Einschätzungen. 

Dass sich der BAC so äußert halte ich für legitim.  Völlig objektiv und uneigennützig erscheint mir diese Pressemeldung allerdings nicht.

Von Verboten ohne sinnvolle Begründung  halte ich allerdings auch nichts.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Pressemitteilung_
> 
> Hintergrund der ICES-Forderung ist nicht etwa – wie man vermuten könnte – ein sinkender Lachsbestand in der Ostsee. Dieser ist tatsächlich seit den 1990er Jahren kräftig angewachsen, was auch an den tollen Fängen der Angler abzulesen ist. Ein totales Fangverbot soll einzelne Lachs-Populationen aus Aufstiegsgewässern (vorwiegend solchen in Polen und dem Baltikum) schützen, die dort z.B. auf Grund von wasserbaulichen Problemen oder einer mangelhaften Wasserqualität gefährdet sind. Die Fänge auf der Ostsee würden eben nicht unterscheiden zwischen den Fischen aus den zahlreichen gesunden, reich reproduzierenden Laichgewässern und denen mit strukturellen Mängeln.



Sollte man das Problem dann nicht lieber bei der Wurzel packen, anstatt nur daran herumzudoktern und die verschiedenen Interessengruppen gegeneinander aufzuhetzen? Wenn bekannte wasserbauliche Probleme und mangelhafte Wasserqualität in bestimmten Regionen bestehen, so muss es doch gelten diese möglichst abzustellen. Polen zum Beispiel ist in der EU, warum macht Brüssel nicht mal ein paar Taler locker und stellt die für Polen genannten wasserbaulichen Mängel ab? Da sähe ich unser aller Steuergeld tatsächlich dann auch einmal sinnvoll von Brüssel eingesetzt. Oder denke ich da zu blumig und es geht vorrangig eventuell doch um die Verbote selbst? 

Unabhängig vom Thema Ostseelachs fände ich ein sinnvolles Baglimit für Hobbyangler allerdings schon begrüßenswert. Nicht dass man damit irgendwelche Bestände schützen würde _- das würde durch den kommerziellen Fischfang wohl eh direkt wieder zunichte gemacht - _es sollte dabei um den Respekt vor der Natur und vor der Kreatur Fisch gehen. Der Fang eines tollen Lachses oder einer schönen Meerforelle sollte den krönenden Abschluss einer Trollingtour bzw. eines Ostseeurlaubes darstellen und nicht der Versuch unternommen werden, möglichst viele davon ins Boot zu bekommen, nur damit sich der Urlaub auch finanziell gelohnt hat. Erst kürzlich habe ich mich mit einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen aus Chile darüber unterhalten. Er meint die Flüsse in Chile wären voll mit Lachsen und großen Forellen. Trotzdem entnimmt er bei einer Tagestour nur einen Fisch, welcher in aller Regel noch am Fluss zubereitet wird, zusammen mit dem Angelkumpel bei einem Glas Wein oder Whisky. Was will man denn noch mehr von einem tollen Angelurlaub erwarten, als solche einprägsamen Erlebnisse? Ein solches Baglimit basiert dann aber wohl immer auf der Vernunft der Angler, per Gesetz kann und sollte man daran sicherlich nichts drehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Polen zum Beispiel ist in der EU, warum macht Brüssel nicht mal ein paar Taler locker und stellt die für Polen genannten wasserbaulichen Mängel ab? Da sähe ich unser aller Steuergeld tatsächlich dann auch einmal sinnvoll von Brüssel eingesetzt. Oder denke ich da zu blumig und es geht vorrangig eventuell doch um die Verbote selbst?


Was, die Polen noch mehr pampern?
Die holzen ihre Urwälder, die ebenfalls als Naturerbe geschützt sind ab, bzw. selektieren diese nach alten Buchen.
Bekommen ihr Rechtssystem nicht auf Spur, oder besser gesagt, haben dies ausgesprochen regiekonform auf Spur gebracht!
Mittlerweile ist die Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt in dem Land.
Deshalb stehen weitere EU Zuwendungen ohnehin zur Disposition!
Das die nun noch untaugliche Lachsflüsse haben, wundert mich nicht, ich würde deshalb die Fangverbote keinesfalls davon abhängig machen.
Ein polnisches Problem sozusagen.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was, die Polen noch mehr pampern?
> Die holzen ihre Urwälder, die ebenfalls als Naturerbe geschützt sind ab, bzw. selektieren diese nach alten Buchen.
> Bekommen ihr Rechtssystem nicht auf Spur, oder besser gesagt, haben dies ausgesprochen regiekonform auf Spur gebracht!
> Mittlerweile ist die Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt in dem Land.
> ...



Innerhalb der EU gilt das aber sicherlich nicht nur für die Polen. In Wälder hineingerodete Schneisen und ein "optimiertes" Rechtssystem,
dafür braucht man glaube ich gar nicht mal allzu weit zu schauen. 

Aber es soll hier ja um die Lachse gehen, welche natürlich auch gerne aus polnischen Flüssen munter in die Ostsee gelangen sollen. Im Grunde denke ich nur, sollten Probleme stets bei ihrer Ursache angegangen werden, ansonsten führt es zu nichts. Selbst wenn der vaterländische Wasserrutschenpark von Kim-Jong-un der Vielfalt des Genpools der Ostseelachse entgegenstehen würde, so bliebe er doch die Ursache. Mit den Polen lässt sich dabei sicherlich noch eher verhandeln. Von unsinnigen Verboten halte ich jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man schon viel weniger Lachsnachwuchs generiert wie die Schweden und Dänen, solle man nicht dann auch deren Beispiel folgen?

Um andere Länder die zwar Lachs fangen, aber nix dafür tun, einen Grund zum Handeln zu geben, würde es sich da nicht anbieten deren Quoten bis auf weiteres auf 0 zu setzen? Sowie deren Import zu dezimieren? Lachs ist nun auch nicht die Speise des kleinen Mannes, und solle somit nicht die arme Bevölkerung treffen.

Fehlt die handhabe, zu Prüfen, ob diese Länder Lachs fangen, will man deswegen den harten Weg für alle gehen?
Hätten unserer Hobbyangler und Tourenanbieter dort oben, die Möglichkeit temporär auf andere Arten auszuweichen?
Man will denen ja nix bösen. 
Man hat im Süßwasser ja auch Arten, die ganzjährig geschützt sind, Fangbeschränkungen u. ä. Eigentlich nicht schlimm.

Wenn ein Limit kommt, z.B. nur 1 Lachs am Tag, dann buch ich trotzdem einen Tour, wenn ich da hoch komme. Hab ich den gefangen, gehts hald auf Dorsch, Scholle oder sonst was. Und wenn gar kein Lachs, dann hald nur was anderes. Würd mir nix ausmachen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht schlimm.......
> 
> Wenn ein Limit kommt, z.B. nur 1 Lachs am Tag, dann buch ich trotzdem einen Tour, wenn ich da hoch komme. Hab ich den gefangen, gehts hald auf *Dorsch*, Scholle oder sonst was. Und wenn gar kein Lachs, dann hald nur was anderes. Würd mir nix ausmachen.



Genau, weiter machen;-)))


----------



## Rheinangler (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass ein Fanglimit auf Lachs grundsätzlich nicht schaden würde. Pro Angler pro Fangtag ein Entnahmefisch muss völlig ausreichen. 

Versetze ich mich aber in die Kameraden mit den aufgemotzen Booten und den Rutenwäldern hinein, verstehe ich schon, dass ein Fanglimit da nicht auf Gegenliebe stösst. Viele verdienen sich hier als Guide Geld dazu oder leben sogar davon.

Den Ärger der Angler kann ich aber nachvollziehen, wenn man die Argumentation dieser Pläne betrachtet. Es kann nicht korrekt sein, dass man alle abstrafen, bzw. maßregeln will, weil einige wenige Ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen. Und genau diese wenigen interessiert es die Bohne nicht, ob Lachse gefangen werden dürfen oder nicht. In Polen werden (bzw. wurden? Ich war seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr da) aufsteigende Lachse mit der Mistgabel aus den Flüssen gestochen. Fisch ist Fisch...

Unabhängig davon bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dass die "echten" Trollingschiffe weniger mit angeln als mit fischen zu tun haben. Eine ähnliche Meinung habe ich aber auch zu eingefleischten Karpfenprofis mit Futterbooten und Hightech Equipment. Einzig positiv an dieser Gattung Angler sehe ich, dass sie sich äußerst strikt an C+R halten und damit den Bestand trotz hochgezüchteter Fangemethoden schonen. Und deshalb juckt es mich auch nicht weiter.

Genau das ist allerdings bei Lachsanglern auf Trollingbooten anders - da bekommt jeder mitnehmbare Silberbarren einen Schlag in den Nacken. Insofern halte ich eine Limitierung der Fänge, alternativ aber auch der ausgebrachten Fanggeräte (sorry, Ruten) durchaus für überdenkenswert. Ob sich eine Ausfahrt dann noch "lohnt" sei dahingestellt und muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Solange der ausreichende "Lohn" in Kilo Lachsfilet errechnet wird, dürfte eine Limitierung kritisch gesehen werden. Das war auch schon beim Baglimit für Dorsch der Fall. Ich denke, ein gesundes Mittelmaß wäre hier hilfreich.

Vielmehr stören mich allerdings die Nebenerwerbsfischer, die ohne angemessene Gegenleistungen in den Bestandserhalt große Mengen der edlen Wanderfische - auch an Flussmündungen - abschöpfen. Auch bei unseren Nachbarn in den Niederlanden (ist zwar nicht Ostsee, aber Wandersalmoniden sind dort dauerhaft geschützt) ist es immer wieder Thema, dass Meerforellen und Lachse beim Aufstieg illegal abgefischt werden. Als Angler fühlt man sich hier tatsächlich dauerhaft gefxxxt. Die kommerzielle Fischerei wird in der Regel immer besser wegkommen als wir Angler, die wir aber insgesamt am meisten für den Erhalt der Bestände investieren. 

Ein wirklich leidiges Thema, dass wohl erst dann endet, wenn sich die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

hat jetzt zwar nicht mit der Ostsee zu tun, aber mit dem Lachslimit. Wenn man an einem norwegische guten Lachsfluß (welcher nicht gerade als Kleinlachsfluss bezeichnet wird) eine Woche fischt und man tatsächlich 7 Lachse fängt, ist man aber der King. Dies ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, selbst die Hälfte, also 3-4 wären ein richtiges Top-Ergebnis. Ich betrachte daher ein Limit von einem Lachs am Tag keinesfalls als irgendwie einschränkend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (5. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sollte man das Problem dann nicht lieber bei der Wurzel packen, anstatt nur daran herumzudoktern und die verschiedenen Interessengruppen gegeneinander aufzuhetzen? Wenn bekannte wasserbauliche Probleme und mangelhafte Wasserqualität in bestimmten Regionen bestehen, so muss es doch gelten diese möglichst abzustellen.


Denke auch man macht es sich hier viel zu einfach! 
Aber wie Lajos sagt, erst einmal fangen. 
Hier eine tolle Lachs Doku. Zwar über den Idaho Lachs, aber spiegelt trotzdem viele Problemdetails wieder.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der weitaus größte Teil der auf der Ostsee geschleppten Lachse dürfte m.M. aber wohl in dänischen oder schwedischen Gewässern geschlüpft sein. Und auch diese Verbände befürworten ja das Baglimit.


in diesen Ländern wird aber auch viel Geld mit der Lachsangelei in Binnengewässern verdient. Da ist ein Baglimit auf See 
völlig im Eigeninteresse


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich betrachte daher ein Limit von einem Lachs am Tag keinesfalls als irgendwie einschränkend.


Du angelst aber auch nur mit einer Rute an  Gewässern, wo die Lachse keine Nahrung aufnehmen und wahrscheinlich nur ab und zu mal aus Reflex beißen.

Die Trollingboote fahren z.T. mit Zwölfender dort auf und ab, wo die Lachse aktiv nach Nahrung jagen.

Auch wenn der BAC den Flussanglern den schwarzen Peter zuschieben will, weil die mehr Stückzahl fangen, sehe ich die Sache doch diffiziler.

Die Lachse aus dem Süßwasser dürfte fast überwiegend aus Flüssen mit guten bis sehr guten Beständen stammen.  Und diese Flüsse sind i.d.R. trotzdem reglementiert. Da darf dann z.B. auch nur ein Fisch pro Tag entnommen werden, die Anzahl der Karten pro Tag ist begrenzt  und wenn eine bestimmte Gesamtmenge im Gewässer erreicht ist, wird die Entnahme verboten oder die Lachsfischerei ganz geschlossen.

Woher die Wildlachse stammen , die beim Trolling auf der Ostsee gefangen werden, dürfte man ohne DNA-Bestimmung kaum nachweisen können.

Deshalb schlägt z.B. Thünen vor, nur noch Besatzlachse entnehmen zu dürfen.

Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass sich bei geschleppten Wildlachsen das schonende Zurücksetzen deutlich schwieriger gestalten könnte, als beim Flussangeln.

Dass der BAC lieber den Status Quo beibehalten würde, ist schon klar.

Im Zweifel wäre aber das Bag-Limit immer noch besser als ein totales Fangverbot auch für Bootsangler.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in diesen Ländern wird aber auch viel Geld mit der Lachsangelei in Binnengewässern verdient. Da ist ein Baglimit auf See
> völlig im Eigeninteresse


Kann man den Dänen und und Schweden auch nicht verdenken, dass sie es nicht gerne sehen, wenn die deutschen Trollingboote das ernten, was dänische und schwedische Angler und Verbände mühsam aufgebaut haben.  Geld verdienen aber eher die Gewässerbewirtschafter als die Verbände.

Ebensowenig kann man es dem BAC nicht verdenken, dass sie weiterhin ihren Anteil an dem Kuchen haben wollen.  Auch da dürften finanzielle Aspekte eine gewisse Rolle spielen.

Unterschiedliche Interessen, unterschiedliche Vorschläge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man den Dänen und und Schweden auch nicht verdenken, dass sie es nicht gerne sehen, wenn die deutschen Trollingboote das ernten, was dänische und schwedische Angler und Verbände mühsam aufgebaut haben.  Geld verdienen aber eher die Gewässerbewirtschafter als die Verbände.
> 
> ...


das gilt für alle Wanderfische, egal wo.
An den Küsten wird geerntet was andere säten. Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum es bei uns so wenig Aufsteiger gibt


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo fishhawk,

schon klar, ich wollte nur darlegen, dass ich ein Limit von einem Atlantischen Lachs am Tag pro Person keinesfalls als irgendwie einschränkend empfinde.
Selbst in vergangenen, besseren Zeiten habe ich keine 7 Lachse in der Woche gefangen. Von ausgesprochenen Kleinlachsflüssen mal abgesehen.
Du dürftest ja wissen, wie das abläuft: meinen "schnellsten" Lachs fing ich nach 10 Minuten; meinen "langsamsten" Lachs am 5. Tag, nach annähernd 50 Stunden fischens.
Und das alles in zumindest mittelguten Flüssen. Lachsfischen ist ein hartes Brot  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich ein Limit von einem Atlantischen Lachs am Tag pro Person keinesfalls als irgendwie einschränkend empfinde.


Schon klar, da tickst Du nicht anders als ich.  Ich bin es z.B. auch gewohnt, dass nicht nur 1 Lachs pro Tag gilt, sondern auch noch ein Saisonlimit von 10 Stück. 

Aber wir sind da auch nicht direkt betroffen.

Die Schleppfischer ticken da vermutlicher anders. Wenn die mal hungrige Lachse gefunden haben, werden die nur sehr ungern nach einem Lachs pro Person das Schleppen einstellen wollen.  Und ob für Frau / Kinder und sonstige Platzhalter immer genug Platz und taugliches Wetter herrscht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Völlig legitim, dass die sich gegen Einschränkungen wehren wollen.

Das muss man ihnen schon zugestehen, auch wenn man selber ne andere Sichtweise dazu hat.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2021)

Es kann eigentlich nur eine Art Bewirtschaftung geben -was die Dänen an der Skjern Au machen.
Wer das kontrollieren soll ? Insofern ist das Alles Quatsch
n


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


angler1996 schrieb:


> was die Dänen an der Skjern Au machen


Das betrifft aber nur den Lachstamm der Skjern Au und lässt sich eben direkt auf den Fluss und seine Lachse  anwenden.

Beim Trolling auf der Ostssee weiß keiner, woher die geschleppten Fische stammen und das ist der Ansatzpunkt des ICES.

Dass der BAC die Empfehlung des ICES ebenso ablehnt wie das von den Verbänden ins Spiel gebrachte Baglimit, hab ich gelesen.
Ist m.E. auch legitim.

Ob sie konstruktive Gegenvorschläge haben oder nur auf Status Quo bestehen wollen, kann ich aus der Pressemeldung nicht so ganz herauslesen.

Ob die Meinung des BAC bei der politischen Entscheidungsfindung eine Rolle spielt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ob im Fall der Fälle eine Klage, ähnlich wie bei Anglerdemo, geplant ist, geht aus dem Artikel auch nicht hervor.

Ist aber wie gesagt völlig  legitim, dass der BAC da die Interessen seiner Mitglieder in den Medien vertritt.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

warum muss ich wissen, woher der Lachs auf der Ostsee stammt ?
die laichen alle in genau bekannten Gewässern , wie hoch dort die Produktivität ist , sollte bekannt sein.
Dann kann ich daraus ableiten - was darf man fangen von mir aus auch noch mit Unterschieden in welcher Größe,

Dann  habe ich dort der natürlichen Reproduktion Rechnung getragen  ( da soll es doch wohl langfrstig hingehen?)
dann kann man immer noch Faktor x für Besatz draufrechen und mehr  geht hat nicht

wenn dei definierte zahl erreicht ist , ist halt Pumpe - oder soll der Arsch einreisen, was der Kopf wieder aufbaut?

wo ist das Problem ? wer  unproduktive Laichgebiete hat , sollte  schnellstens was tun oder man kürzt die  Quote ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



angler1996 schrieb:


> warum muss ich wissen, woher der Lachs auf der Ostsee stammt ?


Weil man davon ausgeht, dass es verschiedene, an den jeweiligen Lebensraum angepasste Stämme aus unterschiedlichen Gewässersystemen gibt,  deren  Erhaltungszustand sehr unterschiedlich ist.

Was Du beschreibst, lässt sich auf das Management von einzelnen Flüssen anwenden.

Ob ein auf der Ostsee geschleppter Lachs aus einem prosperierenden Bestand aus Schweden oder Dänemark stammt oder aus einem bedrohten Bestand aus DE/ PL etc. ,  lässt sich eben nicht feststellen.  Wenn einige der wenigen  Laichfische aus bedrohten Beständen entnommen werden, ist der negative Effekt vermutlich deutlich höher als wenn viele Lachse aus prosperierenden Stämmen an Bord bleiben. 

Deshalb schlägt Thünen vor nur noch die Entnahme von Besatzlachsen aus Nachzuchten zu erlauben, wie es in Schweden schon Vorschrift ist.

Wie sinnvoll und praktikabel diese Maßnahmen sind, wird von verschiedener Seite unterschiedlich beurteilt.

Der BAC sieht das sicher anders als die Verbände oder die Wissenschaftler.


----------



## bensihari (7. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe sehr viel Freude am Schleppangeln und betreibe es von ca. November bis Ende April und das schon einige Jahre und ich glaub, hier muss man mal ein paar Dinge gerade rücken.

Das erste Vorurteil ist immer, dass man mit so vielen Ruten ja das Meer leerfischt. Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.  Wir haben aktuell in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die Regelung, dass 3 Fische pro Person und Tag gefangen werden dürfen bei der Verwendung von 3 Ruten pro Person. Da die Lachsfischerei gezielt nur vor Rügen ausgeübt wird, gelten diese Regelungen also für die gesamte Lachsfischerei in Deutschland. Die Tage, an denen man das Glück hat, dieses Fanglimit mit dieser vorgegeben Rutenanzahl zu erreichen, sind äußerst selten. Wenn man mal so einen Tag erwischt (kommt lange nicht in jeder Saison vor), entschädigt das für diverse Schneidertouren.
Beim Lachsangeln nutze ich so viele Ruten (je nach Anzahl Mitfahrer 6 bis 9), um möglichst viele Wassertiefen abzudecken. Die Lachsfischerei findet bei uns in Tiefen von 30 bis 45m statt. Wenn da in der Jagttiefe der Lachse kein Köder läuft, dann bekommt man eben auch keinen Biss und jeder Trollingangler hat eine ganze Menge Schneidertage dabei, weil die Wasserfläche einfach riesig ist und man die Fische finden muss. Und das kann von einem auf den anderen Tag eine ganz andere Ecke sein.
Noch ein Vorurteil, was man immer wieder hört betrifft die Ausstattung der Angler. Ja es gibt sie, die ganz teuren mit ganz viel Technik ausgestatteten Yachten. Die Masse der Trollingboote ist aber klein und fängt beim 4m Schlauchi mit einfachem Echolot an. Und an alle die jetzt schreien, dass das unverantwortlich ist: Bei stabilen Bedingungen ohne Nebel und ruhigem Wasser und nicht im Bereich der Berufsschiffahrt kann man das durchaus machen. Aber die Diskussion wollte ich hier nicht lostreten… 

Weshalb sind wir jetzt der Meinung, dass das vorgeschlagene Lachsfangverbot keinen Sinn macht?
Der wichtigste Punkt ist einfach, dass die Bestände so gut sind wie noch nie zuvor. Die Bestände sind seit den 90er Jahren trotz des Befischungsdruckes stetig gestiegen. Das steht ja sogar in der Studie.
Die Studie nennt als Grund für das Verbot, dass es bedrohte Lachsstämme gibt und beim Fischen könnte man ja einen dieser Fische fangen. Der Grund für die schlechten Lachsbestände in den betroffenen Flüssen ist aber Verbauung oder Überdüngung. Selbst wenn wir die nächsten 10 Jahre also keine Lachse fangen, wird es trotzdem keinen vernünftigen Bestand in den Flüssen geben.
Eine weitere Einschränkung wäre, nur noch Fische mit geschnittener Fettflosse fangen zu dürfen. Das würde allerdings bedeuten, dass die anderen zurückgesetzt werden müssten. Da weit vor der Küste gefischt wird, ist ruhiges Wasser selten. Außenbords abhaken ist daher gefährlich und einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, der ausgedrillt im Kescher gelandet ist, hält glaub ich kein Lachsangler für sinnvoll.

Und um noch mal ein paar Worte zu Besatzmaßnahmen etc zu verlieren: Fast die gesamten Mitgliedsgebühren des Bootsanglerclubs gehen direkt in Besatzmaßnahmen. Egal ob Präsident, Kassenwart oder wer auch immer, alle sind ehrenamtlich in den Positionen tätig. Das bedeutet, dass unter anderem Familie und Beruf eben auch noch Zeit benötigen. Trotzdem hat der BAC alles versucht, um die nächsten Beschränkungen für Angler abzuwenden. Normalerweise hacken ja immer nur alle auf diesen sich engagierenden Menschen rum, wenn nicht das rauskommt, was gewünscht wird. Aber selber mal den Hintern hochbekommen, ist dann doch wieder zu unbequem. Daher an dieser Stelle auch mal ein riesiges „Danke“ dafür, dass sich der Vorstand des BAC die letzten Wochen richtig reingehängt hat!!!

Bei den Dänen, die aktuell keinerlei Beschränkungen für den Lachsfang in der Ostsee haben (weder Rutenanzahl noch Anzahl Fische), wird vermutet, dass mit der freiwilligen Reduzierung der Lachsquote ein Teil der Dorschquote gerettet werden soll. Macht meiner Meinung nach mal gar keinen Sinn, weil die Dorschbestände einfach komplett eingebrochen sind. Anders lässt sich das Verhalten des dänischen Angelverbandes in diesem Punkt aber nicht erklären. Wenn dann der deutsche Angelverband ohne jegliche Rücksprache mit Landesverbänden oder Bootsanglerclub diese Stellungnahme einfach übernimmt, komme ich mir als beteiligter Angler dann aber vollkommen vereimert vor. Wo hat das noch was mit Interessenvertretung zu tun?

Was mich ungemein traurig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass Angler untereinander nicht zusammenhalten. Wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare teilweise durchlese, wird mir echt schlecht. Mit gefährlichem Halbwissen wird da über Trollingangler geurteilt. Und anderen Leuten Fische gönnen gibt es schon mal gar nicht. Wir sind alle Angler und wir sind fast 8 Mio in Deutschland. Wir hätten zusammen echt eine gewichtige Stimme. Aber wenn der Meeresangler den Karpfenangler in die Pfanne haut, weil er meint, dass reines Catch an Release doof ist und der Karpfenangler den Meeresangler aber als Kochtopfangler bezeichnet, der alles platt macht, dann wird das nie was. Wir müssen nicht alles anderen Anglern mögen, aber wir haben ganz sicher genug Feinde außerhalb des Angelsports, da müssen wir uns nicht noch gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## prinz1 (7. Oktober 2021)

bensihari!
Wow !
Gut geschrieben, vor allem den letzten Absatz sollte sich jeder hier durchlesen, verstehen und verinnerlichen!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir sind Angler! Egal auf was, egal mit was und wieviel Equipment! 
Scheixxxe !    Wir müssen zusammen halten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laßt uns das ohne Vorhaltungen, Vorbehalte und Vorurteile zusammen ausdiskutieren!
Ich war und werde wohl auch nie an der Küste angeln (leider) !
Aber nie! ich wiederhole N I E werde ich dem Küstenangler, Meeresangler "vor den Koffer scheixxen".

Eine solche Regelung mit dieser Begründung ist und bleibt absoluter N O N S E N S !

Punkt! Aus!

So, nu habsch Puls! Muß wieder ruhig werden!

Viel SPaß beim Angeln Euch allen!

Jens

der prinz


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


bensihari schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Angler und wir sind fast 8 Mio in Deutschland.


Wie kommst Du auf diese Zahl?  Sind da RussianFishing-User mitgezählt? 



bensihari schrieb:


> Tatsache, dass Angler untereinander nicht zusammenhalten.


Ist wohl leider manchmal so.  Gibt es aber auch bei anderen Gruppen.  Frag mal Autofahrer, ob sie für Tempo 130 auf Autobahnen sind.
Oder Radfahrer zu Mountainbike-Trails im Wald etc. .




bensihari schrieb:


> Wir müssen nicht alles anderen Anglern mögen, aber wir haben ganz sicher genug Feinde außerhalb des Angelsports, da müssen wir uns nicht noch gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen.


Da stimme ich 100% zu.



bensihari schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr viel Freude am Schleppangeln


Ich wünsche Dir, dass das möglichst lange noch so bleiben wird.

Als Trolling-Laie aus Süddeutschland hätte ich noch ein paar Verständnisfragen.



bensihari schrieb:


> jeder Trollingangler hat eine ganze Menge Schneidertage dabei, weil die Wasserfläche einfach riesig ist und man die Fische finden muss. Und das kann von einem auf den anderen Tag eine ganz andere Ecke sein.


Warum empfindet ihr den Vorschlag der Verbände für ein Baglimit 1 Lachs pro Tag und Person für so einschneidend bzw. existenzgefährdend, wenn gute Fangtage eh so selten sind?


bensihari schrieb:


> Fast die gesamten Mitgliedsgebühren des Bootsanglerclubs gehen direkt in Besatzmaßnahmen.



Gibt es in MVP Lachsflüsse mit selbsterhaltendem Bestand oder finanziert ihr auch Gewässer in DK?

Werden diese Besatzfische dann auch "finclipped" um sie zu erkennen?



bensihari schrieb:


> Außenbords abhaken ist daher gefährlich


Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das mit dem schonenden Zurücksetzen deutlich schwieriger ist als beim Watfischen im Fluss.  Was hat man  da in Schweden für Erfahrungen gemacht, wo das ja längst Pflicht ist?



bensihari schrieb:


> Wo hat das noch was mit Interessenvertretung zu tun?


Bist Du wirklich der Meinung der DAFV wäre Eure Interessenvertretung?


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Bensiehari, erstmal vielen Dank für deine Darlegung. 
Dazu hab ich noch einige Fragen.
1. Eure Einnahmen gehen angeblich fast zu 100% in den Besatz. Welche Fische und wo und wie?
2. Wenn die Lachsbestände im Meer so gut sind, stellt sich die Frage, warum sie in den Zuflüssen der Ostsee nicht so dolle sind und warum die Lachsangelei in den deutschen Flüssen nicht erlaubt ist. Wo kommen den die vielen Fische her, die im Meer so Zahlreich sind / sein sollen? Besetzt ihr welche direkt ins Meer, oder fangt ihr die Nachkommen aus Dänischen, Schwedischen Flüssen, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
3. Ja-, wäre natürlich begrüßenswert, wenn der zuständige Verband auch eure Seite hören würde, um diese Infos und Daten gegenprüfen zu können. Über die Köpfe hinweg zu entscheiden ist nicht toll.
4. Wenn ihr aktuell mehr fangen tut, ist das nur in einer Region so, weil sich dort das Meer / Temperatur / Futter oder was auch immer, so entwickelt hat, dass die Lachse dort sind und wo anders ist es schlechter geworden? Sind also die Lachse wirklich mehr geworden, oder haben sie sich nur auf wenige Stellen konzentriert?

Ansonsten sei euch jeder Fisch vergönnt und auch jede Tour - solange es den Bemühungen der Lachsansiedlung, Hege und Pflege in den Flüssen nicht abträglich ist.

Bessere Lachsbestände - soweit das die Folge ist, halte ich für gut und sollte auch für eure Zukunft gut sein, - meinst du nicht.


----------



## bensihari (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin Fishhawk,

sorry, bin zu doof die Zitatfunktion zu verstehen! 
Die Anzahl Angler in Deutschland wird in verschiedenen Studien unterschiedlich geschätzt. Einfach mal googeln, da findet man auch seriöse Quellen. Und ja, in meiner Zahl ist alles, was eine Angel halten kann enthalten!

Der wichtigste Grund für unser Ablehnen von weiteren Beschränkungen ist ganz einfach, dass der Fischbestand sehr gut ist und vor allem auch vor dem Hintergrund der aktuellen Regelungen weiter wächst. Er wird also nachhaltig befischt. Warum sollen wir uns dann weitere Beschränkungen auferlegen lassen. Wenn Du zum Stippen gehst und bei einem Teich voller Rotaugen nur eins fangen darfst, wunderst Du Dich doch auch, oder?
Der nächste Punkt ist, dass Lachse gern in Trupps jagen. Hat man also mal eine gute Ecke gefunden, kann man realistischer Weise auch zwei oder drei Fische ins Boot bekommen. Findet man diese Ecke aber nicht, bleibt man auch gern mal Schneider. Einzelne gute Tage trösten so also über schlechte Tage hinweg. Die Leute denken immer, warum seid ihr nicht mit einem Fisch pro Tag zufrieden? Die Begründung ist einfach, viele wären sicherlich mit einem Fisch pro Tag im Durchschnitt zufrieden. Aber eben Durchschnitt. Und da es eine ganze Menge Schneidertage gibt, würde man den Durchschnitt ganz gewaltig nach unten drücken, wenn man an guten Tagen nach einem Fisch in den Hafen müsste.

Der BAC betreibt Besatzmaßnahmen (Abstreifen, Ausbrüten und Besatz) in Schleswig-Holstein. Genaue Gewässer und Zeitpunkte etc. möchte ich hier nicht nennen, da es in der Vergangenheit schon vorgekommen ist, dass Wilderer diese Infos für ihre Zwecke missbraucht haben. Es werden Meerforellen und Lachse besetzt.
In Deutschland dürfen besetzte Fische nicht durch abschneiden der Fettflosse markiert werden. Das wird hier als Tierquälerei angesehen.

Offiziell werden die Schweden und Finnen natürlich nie zugeben, dass das Zurücksetzen für die Fische schädlich ist. Aber jeder kann sich sicher seinen Teil denken...

Und dass der DAFV unsere Interessenvertretung ist glaub ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass er es eigentlich sein müsste.


----------



## bensihari (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin NaabMäx,

zu Deinen Fragen:
1. Der BAC besetzt Meerforellen und Lachse
2. Der Großteil der Lachse in der Ostsee stammt aus Schweden, da hier die klassischen Lachsflüsse sind. In Deutschland wird versucht in einigen Flüssen einen nachhaltigen Bestand aufzubauen. Hierfür kommen Smolts aus Polen.
4. Die gezielte Lachangelei vor Deutschland findet nur vor Rügen statt. Das liegt an den Wassertiefen und dem Futterfischaufkommen. Ich hab mal eine Grafik angehängt, in der grob das Revier gekennzeichnet ist. Und ja, die Bestände sind besser geworden. Das steht sogar in der Studie, die gleichzeitig ein Angelverbot fordert. Auch die Aufstiegszahlen in den Flüssen in Schweden belegen das eindeutig.


----------



## Rheinangler (8. Oktober 2021)

bensihari schrieb:


> Moin Fishhawk,
> 
> sorry, bin zu doof die Zitatfunktion zu verstehen!
> Die Anzahl Angler in Deutschland wird in verschiedenen Studien unterschiedlich geschätzt. Einfach mal googeln, da findet man auch seriöse Quellen. Und ja, in meiner Zahl ist alles, was eine Angel halten kann enthalten!
> ...



Hallo Bensihari, 

ich kann die Aufregung der Bootsangler durchaus verstehen, aber vor allem nur deshalb, weil die zugrunde liegende Argumentation nicht gut und akzeptabel bzw. nachvollziehbar für Euch ist. 

Ich möchte aber trotzdem nochmal auf die Limitierung der Fangmenge zurück kommen. Pro Angler sind drei Ruten erlaubt; Trollingboote kommen meist mit weit mehr Ruten daher, was für 2-3 Angler pro Boot spricht. Bei einer Limitierung von 1 Fisch pro Angler und Tag könnten also an den seltenen guten Tagen 2-3 Lachse entnommen werden, denn wer den Fisch schlussendlich gedrillt hat ist aus meiner Sicht erstmal wurscht. Die eine oder andere Meerforelle wird sicher auch noch dazu kommen. 
Ist es also nicht eher eine psychologische Sperre, die Euch da umtreibt? Nach dem Motto - es ist (noch?) genug Fisch da, warum sollen wir uns einschränken - zumal die Kosten für´s Hobby nicht weniger werden? Wollt Ihr tatsächlich die Möglichkeit haben, an guten Tagen bei 3 Anglern möglicherweise 9 und mehr Lachse + Meerforellen zu entnehmen, damit vorherige Schneidertage kompensiert werden? Da geht es doch nicht mehr um den Eigenverbrauch der gefangenen Fische.

Und ab da bin ich dann raus - und bitte verstehe das nicht als an die Karre fahren. Ich bin auch dafür, dass Angler sich über Organisationen zusammen schließen sollten, dort bestmöglich vertreten werden und sich gegenseitig unterstützen. Aber wie so immer im Leben ist man auch in der Anglerschaft nicht immer einer Meinung, fühlt sich demzufolge auch regelmäßig persönlich nicht gut vertreten oder kann vielleicht auch nicht alle Sichtweisen anderer Sportsfreunde gutheißen.

Im Süßwasser, wo ich meistens angel, ist auch eine Limitierung der Fänge völlig normal - auch wenn wir mit dem einen oder anderen Schneidertag zu kämpfen haben. Natürlich gibt´s auch hier Tage, an denen ich 5 oder deutlich mehr maßige Zander fange und mitnehmen könnte. Aber nur um damit vorherige Schneidertage zu kompensieren...? Bei mir steht beim angeln das Erlebnis in der Natur deutlich vor der Entnahme eines gefangenen Fisches. 

Auch in Norwegen - wo es in einigen Gebieten wirklich sehr viel Fisch gibt - wird mittlerweile limitiert und das ist auch gut so. Es muss nicht sein, dass Menschen dort hinfahren und mit Kühltruhen voll Fischfilets zurückkommen - die auf dem Hinweg mit Bier und Fressalien gefüllt waren. Ich finde es nicht korrekt, wenn man eine Gegenrechnung aufmacht, ob sich die Kosten für den Urlaub auch gerechnet haben. Dann habe ich das wesentliche eines Angelurlaubs untern Freunden - nach meiner Auffassung - aus den Augen verloren. 

Nachhaltigkeit und bewusstes Umgehen mit der Natur und deren Ressourcen sollte gerade auch bei uns Anglern als Naturnutzern selbstverständlich sein - und zwar im ureigensten Interesse.

Aber wie zuvor schon gesagt - es gibt verschiedene Sichtweisen und Meinungen zu diesem Thema und ich möchte keinem zu Nahe treten, wenn ich eine abweichende Meinung habe.

VG

Stefan


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


bensihari schrieb:


> in Schleswig-Holstein.


In Gewässern die in die Ostsee münden?

In SH wird ja m.W. die Wiederansiedlung von Lachsen nicht staatlich gefördert, da sie außer in der Elbe nicht als Bestandteil der heimischen Fischfauna angesehen werden.

Ich hab ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich es durchaus legitim finde, wie sich der BAC positioniert und auch nachvollziehen kann, warum die Trollingangler gegen Fanglimits sind.

Trotzdem solltet Ihr auch den Standpunkt anderer Angler, wie z.B. Lajos akzeptieren.

Als Flussangler ist man im Vergleich zu den Trollingbooten ziemlich massiv eingeschränkt.

Ein Lachs pro Tag , begrenzte Anzahl an Lizenzen, Geräte/Köderbeschränkungen z.B. Fly-Only, Angelsperre wenn Wassertemperatur zu hoch ist oder Gesamtmenge im Fluss erreicht etc. etc .   Und die Anzahl der Schneidertage dürfte da noch deutlich höher liegen.  Trotzdem zieht es jedes Jahr tausende Angler an die Lachsflüsse, die zur Befischung freigegeben sind.

Beim Flussangeln geht es auch ums Management konkreter Bestände, nicht wie beim Trolling auf der Ostsee um Fische unbestimmter Herkunft. 

Versteh da den Mangel an Zustimmung der Flussangler bitte nicht als Feindseligkeit oder Ablehnung. Die haben halt ne andere Sichtweise.



bensihari schrieb:


> wenn man an guten Tagen nach einem Fisch in den Hafen müsste.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten solange fischen, bis die Anzahl der Lachse da eher der Anzahl der Mitfahrer entspricht.  Das dürften i,d.R. schon mehr als einer sein.

Aber wie gesagt, nicht jeder der eure Linie nicht komplett  unterstützt, ist gleich euer Feind.

Gegen das pauschale Lachsangelverbot habt ihr vermutlich die breite Unterstützung der anderen Angler.  Sogar die vom DAFV.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


bensihari schrieb:


> Offiziell werden die Schweden und Finnen natürlich nie zugeben, dass das Zurücksetzen für die Fische schädlich ist. Aber jeder kann sich sicher seinen Teil denken...


Ich denke auch, dass das Zurücksetzen auf Trollingbooten geschleppter Lachse deutlich mehr Schäden verursacht, als die relativ geringen Raten, die man beim Flussangeln bisher publiziert hat.

Deshalb hätte es mich schon interessiert, ob das in SWE schon wissenschaftlich evaluiert wurde.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2021)

Ganz allgemein ist die "Neue" Sichtweise auf die Bewirtschaftung der Ostseelachse ein alter Hut. Um die atlantischen Lachsbestände in den schwächelnden englischen und kontinentalen Flüssen zu schonen, wurde die Lachsfischerei im Nordatlantik bereits vor Jahrzehnten weitgehend eingestampft. Die norwegischen Lachsflüsse hätten eine höhere Befischung eigentlich zugelassen.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

Ab dem Jahre 2000 lief ein Lachsansiedlungsprojekt für die Oder / Oderzuflüsse. Weis jemand was da Status ist?
Läuft das erfolgreich?


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

darüber hab ich nichts gelesen.

Über die  Wiederansiedlung von Stören in der  Oder schon.

Ich vermute mal, das DE nur einen äußerst geringen Beitrag zum Lachsaufkommen in der Ostsee leistet. Der Anteil an den Fängen dürfte deutlich höher sein.

Das brächte den DAFV m.E. schon in Erlärkungsnot, wenn er für deutsche Angler auf höheren Baglimits bestehen wollte als die Dänen und Schweden das tun.

Dass der BAC das anders sieht, ist aber durchaus legitim.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darüber hab ich nichts gelesen.
> 
> ...


Im Jahr 2000 wurden für die Oder 100.000 Eier in Schweden bestellt.
 Die suche nach Schuldigen bringt das Tema Lachs nicht weiter. Wichtiger wären Leute, die sich für die Wiederansiedlung in den Deutschen Ostseezuflüssen einsetzen. Das ist das einzige, das hilft- dem Lachs, dem BC und dem Tourissmus. Kann schon sein, das das Projekt damals in die Hose ging. Aber man lernt doch dazu. Aufgeben ist nicht drinn für unseren Freund, den Lachs. 
Die Polen haben offensichtlich eine gute, sehr moderne Zuchtstation. 
Gibts da nicht ein paar Vereine, die sich das auf die Fahne schreiben? Mann muss die natürlich finanziell unterstützen. Vor allem muss das von denen kommen, die vom Lachs provitieren. Nicht nur ein Taschengeld. Klotzen statt kleckern. Dann wird das auch was.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2000 wurden für die Oder 100.000 Eier in Schweden bestellt.
> Aber man lernt doch dazu. Aufgeben ist nicht drinn für unseren Freund, den Lachs.


Soweit ich weiß, ist doch eher das Problem daß "Aufzuchtlachse" zwar wandern, jedoch solche Stämme Probleme in Freiheit haben und vor allem - die Nachkommen zurück zur Zuchtstelle/Geburtsstelle wandern. Kann man drehen wie man mag, es helfen wohl nur komplett freie Wanderwege samt Renaturierung. 
Soweit zumindest mein Wissensstand, anhand jahrelanger Mühen und Unsummen von Geldern beim großen Bruder. 
Also nicht ich, sondern deren Erfahrungen. Die Zahlen stiegen erst, von ganz allein, bei freien Wegen. 


Das Thema Genetik und Stämme lasse ich jetzt einmal komplett aussen vor.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist doch eher das Problem daß "Aufzuchtlachse" zwar wandern, jedoch solche Stämme Probleme in Freiheit haben und vor allem - die Nachkommen zurück zur Zuchtstelle/Geburtsstelle wandern. Kann man drehen wie man mag, es helfen wohl nur komplett freie Wanderwege samt Renaturierung.
> Soweit zumindest mein Wissensstand, anhand jahrelanger Mühen und Unsummen von Geldern beim großen Bruder.
> Also nicht ich, sondern deren Erfahrungen. Die Zahlen stiegen erst, von ganz allein, bei freien Wegen.
> 
> ...


Gibts den im Oderflusssystem noch einen existierenden Lachsstamm, der durch Fremdbesatz versaut werden könnte?


----------



## rustaweli (11. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Gibts den im Oderflusssystem noch einen existierenden Lachsstamm, der durch Fremdbesatz versaut werden könnte?


Deswegen wollte ich ja extra nicht auf die Gene und Stämme eingehen. 
Mir ging es eher um die Unwahrscheinlichkeit von Oderlachsen aus Schweden. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile neue, mir unbekannte, auf Erfolg basierende Erkenntnisse.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Oktober 2021)

Naja, das ist nun 21 Jahre her. Da dachte man wohl noch anders. Vermute, die werden sich auch nicht dolle unterscheiden. Würde da keinen Aufwasch mehr machen. Der gute Wille zählt. 
Man lernt doch selber auch dazu.


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2021)

Nein ich würde nie einen Lachs gezielt beangeln - weil er mir nicht schmeckt !
Das angestrebte Verbot kann ich trotzdem nicht verstehen - ich habe Fin gefragt 
Fin ,der alles wissende Lachs aus der gälischen Mythologie .
Lachse werden in Flüssen geboren und wandern dann wie Hänschenklein in die weite 
Wasserwelt hinaus und wenn sie genug davon haben und es überlebt haben kehren sie nach Haus geschwind 
paaren sich und sterben . 
Als Angler sehe ich einen solchen Fisch im Meer für durchaus fangenswert und auf keinen Fall
bestandsschädigend durch die Entnahme . 
In Norwegen habe ich mal einen Schleppangler mit 3 Downriggern beobachtet nach 5 Stunden 
hat er endlich einen wirklich guten Lachs gekeschert -hat eingepackt und Feierabend .
nein den Fjord verrate ich nicht ( keine Lachskäfige ) und wieviel große Dorsche und 
Seelachse ich in - nein in nur drei Stunden gefangen habe auch nicht .
Bei der Flußangelei sehe ich das etwas anders - man fängt einen paarungwilligen Fisch ,
na ja die beißen auch nicht gerade wie die Plötzen und daß , das nennenswerte Auswirkung
auf den Nachwuchs hat davon hab ich auch noch nichts gehört .
Das es eine neue Krankheit ist irgend was um jeden Preis schützen zu müssen -davon bin ich
fest überzeugt .


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

das pauschale Verbot wird vermutlich von der Mehrheit hier abgelehnt, inklusive DAFV.

Zur Sinnhaftigkeit der Alternativvorschläge gibt es unterschiedliche Einschätzungen.  Wer da nun richtiger liegt, kann ich als Laie kaum beurteilen.

Dass  der BAC für seine Mitglieder möglichst gar keine Einschränkungen möchte, kann man ihm nicht verdenken.

Dass der DAFV sich dem Standpunkt der Dänen und Schweden angeschlossen hat, sehe ich jetzt aber auch nicht als Frevel an.

Sind nun mal überwiegend Lachse aus deren Gewässern, die von den deutschen Trollingbooten gefangen werden. Da macht das aus meiner Sicht schon irgendwie Sinn, dass die Schweden und Dänen da eher die Linie vorgeben.


----------



## Mikesch (12. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ... ich habe Fin gefragt
> Fin ,der alles wissende Lachs aus der gälischen Mythologie .
> Lachse werden in Flüssen geboren und wandern dann wie Hänschenklein in die weite
> Wasserwelt hinaus und wenn sie genug davon haben und es überlebt haben kehren sie nach Haus geschwind
> ...


Dann ist Fin wohl ein Pazifischer Lachs und kein Atlantischer.


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Dann ist Fin wohl ein Pazifischer Lachs und kein Atlantischer.


nö - mir ist er in Wales über die Watstiefel geschwommen


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich vermute Mikesch meint, dass Salmo Salar nach dem Laichen nicht kollektiv in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingeht, sondern als "Kelt" wieder flussab Richtung Meer wandert.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

hab grad gelesen, dass das Fangverbot abgelehnt wurde, aber das Baglimit von 1 Lachs pro Tag und Angler beschlossen wurde.


----------

